# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Windsurfen Barcelona / Castelldefels

## torwan

Hallo, 

ich wohne in Barcelona und gehe zum Windsurfen nach Castelldefels. Wollte mal Fragen ob hier jemand ist, der auch in Barcelona und Umgebung wohnt. Oder vielleicht kennt jemand von Euch jemanden hier. Wrde mich freuen wenn es mglich wre sich mal zu treffen und zusammen surfen zu gehen.

Gre

----------


## Lorenzz

Hallo,

wollte vielleich ber Silvester nach Barcelona. Kannst du vielleicht was zum Wind bzw. Wetter zu dieser Zeit sagen? Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort auf dem Wasser!

----------


## Volkers

Moin,

wohne jetzt auch in Barcelona und bin ein paar Mal Richtung Roses und Leucate gefahren, da hier in der Gegend ja im Sommer nur ein laues Lftchen durchkommt. 
Sag Mal bescheid, wenn du wieder losgehst. 

Gre
Volker

----------

